# Need Advice



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of a show lead I should buy? I was told several different kinds today at a show. I ended up with a thin chain and a 6ft light weight leash this was one persons advice for training. I put the chain on Zoey and it tightened up and didn't seem like it loosened much it is thin but feels heavy. I don't want to hurt her. Am I just being a new bee and to worried? Or is the cloth ones with a wider cloth on part of it better?
Zoey gets to come hang out at the show with me tomorrow! The club I joined is going to have a look at her and tell me what they think. So I hope I will be needing the show lead.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

For training I like a Kindness Leash as it has a padded neckpiece to protect the trachea:

http://www.showoffproducts.com/inde...o-kindness-leads/modified-resco-kindness-lead

http://www.showoffproducts.com/inde...ndness-leads/nylon-swivel-kindness-leads.html

I'd start off with the Resco as the padding will offer more support and the cord will offer you more control when handling her. Most my show friends prefer the Resco because the cord is a bit wider and firmer than the nylon making it easier to grip.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> For training I like a Kindness Leash as it has a padded neckpiece to protect the trachea:
> 
> http://www.showoffproducts.com/inde...o-kindness-leads/modified-resco-kindness-lead
> 
> ...


 Thank you will see if they have it at the show if not I'll order it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Darling picture, Suzi - you sure do have a couple of adorable girls! Have a wonderful time at the show today!


----------

